# My hens and rooster



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

The fat hen is pure black Australorp and so is the rooster one of the smaller hens are to the fat hens chicks she hatch


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice looking birds!!!


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks........
.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are so shiny!


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I guess it means it's healthy IV looked it up it didn't say it was bad or not healthy


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Shiny feathers are indeed a sign of good health.You should be very proud!!!


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Only thing I do is feed them corn and bread and change they're water every day


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

jamesBlackAustralorp said:


> Only thing I do is feed them corn and bread and change they're water every day


You do feed them chicken food,too,don't you?Corn and bread does not provide the necessary nutrients chickens need to stay healthy.I give corn and bread as treats.There is a feeder in the coop and in the front yard.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Well apparently it is I feed tQ


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Them corn and bread


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Corn and Bread is not nutritious enoufh. They need chicken layer food or flock raiser food.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What do you feed your chickens?


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

If it's not enough why are they never sick and always lay eggs and are so shiny


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

And I give them 2 fifty pound bags layer crumbs in the summer


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Malnourished critters will not show signs at first.Corn has no nutritional value,it is fed as a filler and quick energy source.Bread isn't much better.Chickens need protein,vitamins and minerals.In the warmer months they can eat grass,bugs,your mama's garden,etc.In the winter,these things are not available and it's up to you to provide the necessary nutrients.What are you feeding your chicks?They need starter feed for the first 18 weeks of life to provide the necessary nutrition to grow and develop into healthy adult chickens.I'm beginning to feel sorry for you flock.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Listen my chickens have never been sick I know I treat my chickens great


----------

